# Multiplayer-Game auf Website



## Marc T. (15. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Spiel programmiert, das ich jetzt gerne als Multiplayer-Variante 
Online auf einer Webseite veröffentlichen möchte. Leider habe ich davon 
keine Ahnung und weiß auch nicht wo ich anfangen muss.

Auf der Webseite kann man sich registrieren und soll dann das Spiel 
gegen andere Spieler spielen können. Webseite habe ich soweit fertig.
Das Spiel als Single-Player-Version gegen den Computer auch, ich habe
allerdings noch nie etwas in Sachen Netzwerk programmiert. Ich weiß 
also nicht, wie ich das aufteilen muss, wie ich das 
ganze Deployn muss und wie das alles miteinander kommunizieren kann.

Das Spiel soll komplett auf der Webseite stattfinden, also kein Client
der erst noch auf dem PC installiert und gestartet werden muss, sondern
man geht auf die Webseite, loggt sich ein und spielt los.

Wo fange ich da am besten an?


----------



## Bananabert (23. Sep 2013)

Als ich mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung angefangen habe, habe ich mir ein Konsolen Chat geschrieben.
Danach dann mit GUI.
Und danach dann ein kleines Pong spiel im Netzwerk.

Danach solltest du die "Grundlagen" für Netzwerk Programmierung haben.

- Client anmelden
- Packete erstellen
- Nachrichten an alle Clients verschicken
...

Schau mal ein bisschen hier:
Java ist auch eine Insel – 16 Das Netz


----------



## Marc T. (11. Okt 2013)

Würde es Sinn machen, so etwas als J2EE Anwendung zu realisieren?

Denn im Prinzip möchte ich ja Java auf dem Server laufen haben.
Hier können sich die Leute einloggen und sehen, welche Spieler Online 
sind. Ihr Spiel wird dann als Applet im Browser gestartet und nur 
die verschiedenen Züge die gemacht werden, werden über den Server
an die Spieler übertragen.


----------

